# Sacré iPod !



## Onra (7 Mai 2003)

Je le trouvait déjà pas bien gros mon 5giga... aujourd'hui, Apple a réinventé l'iPod tout en finesse !








Impressionant quand même


----------



## huexley (7 Mai 2003)

attention le 20 Go est quand meme beaucoup pplus épais que ton 5 Go et la photo ne le précise pas


----------



## Onra (7 Mai 2003)

C'est le 5giga sur la photo : 4mm d'épaisseur en moins !!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2003)

Bon... moi faut que je patiente... mon 15Go est toujours en _Being assembled_... c'est long...


----------



## Onra (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Bon... moi faut que je patiente... mon 15Go est toujours en Being assembled... c'est long... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'oubieras pas de nous faire part de tes commentaires ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Tu n'oubieras pas de nous faire part de tes commentaires ?





* 

[/QUOTE]

Nul doute qu'ils seront positifs et élogieux... D'autant plus que je n'ai jamais eu d'iPod...


----------



## Onra (7 Mai 2003)

Ben alors tu peux déjà commencer à chercher des superlatifs dans le dico !!!


----------



## olidev (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 
Nul doute qu'ils seront positifs et élogieux... D'autant plus que je n'ai jamais eu d'iPod... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon 15 Gb devrait arriver aujourd'hui ou demain .... je vous tiens au courant, c'est aussi mon premier iPod.


----------



## olidev (7 Mai 2003)

Ca y'est je l'ai reçu à l'instant .. Wouaw c'est petit, mignon, le packaging super ...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * Ca y'est je l'ai reçu à l'instant .. Wouaw c'est petit, mignon, le packaging super ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours content? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le mien c'est toujours...






Ça commence à faire long, depuis ma commande du 29 avril.


----------



## olidev (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 
Toujours content? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, c'est vraiment un objet attachant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans blaguer, il est vraipment chouette, sauf un des 2 HP du casque qui grésille un peu dans les basses.
Sinon j'ai déjà fait plein d'envieux, je pense qu'il vont faire un carton avec les nouveaux modèles. 2 collègues sous PC attendent le logiciel USB pour commander


----------



## Manu (9 Mai 2003)

Pour patienter ou .... pleurer

c'est ici : http://ipodlounge.com/assets/images/reviews_apple/ipod15gb/setb/source/ 

Au fait pour ceux qui pensent que le rétroéclairage de l'iPod est moche en rouge, sachez qu le rouge est la seule couleur qui n'éclaire pas dans l'obscurité contrairement au blanc, bleu, vert ou jaune. C'est très pratique quand tu veux écouter de la musique sans perturber ta (ton)  chéri(e) qui dort à coté.


----------



## cornholio01 (9 Mai 2003)

j'aime bien ce rétro éclairage rouge, je trouve que ça lui donne un petit coté 2001 ...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Je le trouvait déjà pas bien gros mon 5giga... aujourd'hui, Apple a réinventé l'iPod tout en finesse !







Impressionant quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Wouawww, j'espère que ma chérie va bientôt me l'offrir...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wouawww, j'espère que ma chérie va bientôt me l'offrir...
> 
> ...



C'est toujours la même? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Non, parce qu'on la voit plus trop sur ton site...


----------



## Onra (13 Mai 2003)

Alors WebOliver toujours pas reçu ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Alors WebOliver toujours pas reçu ?





* 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours _Being Assembled_.


----------



## melaure (13 Mai 2003)

Toujours pas vu. La Fnac devait l'avoir le 10 et toujours rien ...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2003)

Selon *MacBidouille* les nouveaux iPods feraient un carton... ce qui explique quelque peu le retard.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est toujours la même? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Non, parce qu'on la voit plus trop sur ton site... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, je faisais bien d'espérer, elle m'a offert un iPod 15 Go hier (pour nos trois ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) C'est toujours la même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Cet iPod est fabuleux, même la boîte est magnifique.
La prise en main est très rapide, vraiment c'est génial.
Quand je le branche sur ma chaine hifi avec la station d'accueil, le son est parfait.
Je vais peut-être m'offrir une deuxième station pour la laisser près de ma chaîne et l'autre restera près de mon bureau.


----------



## olidev (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Cet iPod est fabuleux, même la boîte est magnifique.
La prise en main est très rapide, vraiment c'est génial.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bienvenue au club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'est vrai qu'il est fabuleux, moi c'est l'inverse, je me suis payé un iPod et mon épouse me l'a litéralement confisqué tellement elle le trouve génial.

D'ailleurs depuis que j'ai switché sur mac c'est la même chose, elle ne s'était pourtant jamais intéressée à mon PC avant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... enfin, je la comprends c'est tellement plus "fun" sous OS X


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mai 2003)

Moi aussi elle me l'a vite confisqué. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle joue au "solitaire"


----------



## silirius (14 Mai 2003)

:cry:
Pourquoi je l'ai pas encore recu le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'en ai marre d'attendre
Quand il change de statut sur le store on recoit un mail ??

Et quelqu'un peut me dire si quand il est sur son dock et relié par la pise du dock a la hifi, il pompe la baterie et le secteur direct car ca me ferait chier de le niquer en 2 ans (ben oui, un étudiant qui a plus de tunes que la majorité mais pas trop quand meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2003)

C'est pas que je m'impatiente... mais bon...


----------



## silirius (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * C'est pas que je m'impatiente... mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]
idem mais moi je m'impatiente là


----------



## melaure (15 Mai 2003)

Pourquoi les iPod ne sont-ils toujours pas dans les magasins ... ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mai 2003)




----------



## melaure (15 Mai 2003)

Comment fait-on pour avoir les 6% Fnac sur l'Apple Store ?


----------



## goumie (15 Mai 2003)

6% sur l'Apple Store : tu confonds pas avec la Fnac ???

En tout cas, La Fnac Digitale bd St Germain a reçu tout plein de Pods : ca y est j'ai le mien (merci chérie) : 30 Go, tout petit, super joli, sauf le rétroéclairage rouge (mais j'ai bien compris l'intérêt) criard, et l'apparence extrêmement fragile : vivement les premières rayures qu'on n'en parle plus ! (je me lave les mains tous les quart d'heure...à la limite du TOC) : une pure merveille.

Maintenant, je prévois quelques (nombreuses) heures pour en comprendre le fonctionnement complet et le faire proprement s'entendre avec le Ti.


----------



## silirius (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *








* 

[/QUOTE]
idem


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2003)

D'après vous, mon iPod a-t-il quitté Taïwan ou s'y trouve-t-il encore? J'ai ça comme dernière information du tracking: 

_15 may 03
Departed from product source for merge
Apple; Taiwan_


----------



## sylko (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * D'après vous, mon iPod a-t-il quitté Taïwan ou s'y trouve-t-il encore? J'ai ça comme dernière information du tracking: 

15 may 03
Departed from product source for merge
Apple; Taiwan * 

[/QUOTE]

Le bateau a dû être attaqué par des pirates


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

Le bateau a dû être attaqué par des pirates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah non... il vient en avion...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais il a peut-être été détourné lui aussi.


----------



## Komac (16 Mai 2003)

C'est bizarre que ça soit aussi long, car il se trouve déjà à la "Placette" de Vevey, et comme ils ont toujours une longueur de retard


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Komac:</font><hr /> * C'est bizarre que ça soit aussi long, car il se trouve déjà à la "Placette" de Vevey, et comme ils ont toujours une longueur de retard?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est plus la _Placette_, mais _Manor_...


----------



## Komac (16 Mai 2003)

Pour moi ce sera toujours la "Placette" (nostalgie quand tu nous tiens)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Komac:</font><hr /> * Pour moi ce sera toujours la "Placette" (nostalgie quand tu nous tiens)  * 

[/QUOTE]

On est d'accord là-dessus...


----------



## silirius (20 Mai 2003)

tin, c'est trop long
pour le moment dans le traking, il me dit ca "arrived at EDC"
Ca veut dire quoi ?? Il en est ou mon ipod ??? Tu l'a eu le tien Weboliver ??


----------



## NeoJF (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par goumie:</font><hr /> *sauf le rétroéclairage rouge* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je me suis décidé pour lui : il fera très bien avec l'éclairage de ma voiture : bleu et rouge du meilleur effet !

J'ai hâte de pouvoir me le payer...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *








* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors WebOliver, tu l'as reçu ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * tin, c'est trop long
pour le moment dans le traking, il me dit ca "arrived at EDC"
Ca veut dire quoi ?? Il en est ou mon ipod ??? Tu l'a eu le tien Weboliver ??  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil... Je crois que EDC c'est le centre européen de Kuehne &amp; Nagel... Enfin un truc du style. C'est aux Pays-Bas ou au Luxembourg je sais plus. Il doit maintenant être pris en charge par TNT.


----------



## Emeric (20 Mai 2003)

Pour info,le mien est arrivé 5 jours après son départ de Taiwan. La date correspondait à la date affiché dans la case ETA (sur le tracking de K &amp; N). TNT a assuré : je n'étais pas chez moi lors de leur passage, je les ai appelés en rentrant et 1/2 h plus tard ils étaient là).

De la commande à la livraison, ça a pris plus de deux semaines, c'est un peu long. Mais une fois que le bébé est arrivé, on oublie totalement que la gestation a été un peu longue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et on ne peut plus sans passer...


----------



## silirius (20 Mai 2003)

moi ca va faire bientot 3 semaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, je suis belge donc je l'aurai demain


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2003)

toujours pas, et en plus il me dis qu'il est toujour chez EDC Ca commence a faire long, 5j pour l'envoi..;


----------



## silirius (21 Mai 2003)

nouveau statut  
	
	



```
handover accepted (scanned) by CEP
```
ca veux dire quoi ca ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * nouveau statut  
	
	




		Bloc de code:
	

 handover accepted (scanned) by CEP

ca veux dire quoi ca ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi j'ai ça: _released for delivery by EDC_. Mon tracking n'a pas encore passé à TNT, c'est toujours Kuehne &amp; Nagel. Ça se passe au Luxembourg.


----------



## silirius (21 Mai 2003)

ben en fait, j'aimerais l'avoir demain mais bon, si en plus ca doit passer par DHL ou autre, ca va prendre encore 2 jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ce que je comprend pas c'est que ce sout un ETA du site de prod (apple, taiiwan) et pas LUxembourg comme plus bas


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2003)

Non, non nos iPods sont au Luxembourg. Il être chez nous demain ou au pire jeudi.


----------



## silirius (21 Mai 2003)

Je l'ai, il est très beau.... et petit.... Ca fait un choque quand meme. Et puis au bout d'une petite demi heure, on est abitué. Idem pour les boutons et la molette tactile (la première fois j'ai poussé comme un beuf ...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * Je l'ai, il est très beau.... et petit.... Ca fait un choque quand meme. Et puis au bout d'une petite demi heure, on est abitué. Idem pour les boutons et la molette tactile (la première fois j'ai poussé comme un beuf ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Quelle chance!


----------



## silirius (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Quelle chance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
j'en conclu que tu ne l'a toujours pas. Allez bon couage, tu va ausi l'avoir rapidement maintenant


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * 
j'en conclu que tu ne l'a toujours pas. Allez bon couage, tu va ausi l'avoir rapidement maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça me fait penser aux livraisons de Jaguar... Tout le monde l'avait reçu et moi j'étais dans les derniers...


----------



## noliv (22 Mai 2003)

Moi non plus je ne l'ai pas encore recu! Et de savoir qu'il est au Luxembourg est douloureux (je bosse au Luxembourg!!!)

Mais bon une fois qu'on l'aura on sera comme des petis fous et on ne pensera plus à l'attente


----------



## silirius (22 Mai 2003)

exact quoi que je trouve le delai de 7 jours (en comptant le weekend) long pour envyer un truc. (1j pour l'envoyé a l'aeroport, 2 pour le trajet (c'est loin Taiwan) et 4 pour le faire voyager en europe (c'est la que ca déconne)


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * nouveau statut  
	
	




		Bloc de code:
	

 handover accepted (scanned) by CEP

ca veux dire quoi ca ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis enfin passé à l'étape suivante...


----------



## silirius (22 Mai 2003)

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>21 may 03 90 00 delivered Apple; Taiwan    
 21 may 03 70 00 out for delivery TNT EUROPE   
 21 may 03 50 00 departed from transit-hub TNT EUROPE   
 20 may 03 40 76 handover accepted (scanned) by CEP TNT EUROPE 
</pre><hr /> 

Demain tu l'aura


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> *   <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>21 may 03 90 00 delivered Apple; Taiwan    
 21 may 03 70 00 out for delivery TNT EUROPE   
 21 may 03 50 00 departed from transit-hub TNT EUROPE   
 20 may 03 40 76 handover accepted (scanned) by CEP TNT EUROPE 
</pre><hr /> 

Demain tu l'aura  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas dit... Souvent ça reste encore bloqué quelques jours à Genève à cause de la douane à repasser (la Suisse n'est pas dans l'UE).


----------



## simon (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par noliv:</font><hr /> * Moi non plus je ne l'ai pas encore recu! Et de savoir qu'il est au Luxembourg est douloureux (je bosse au Luxembourg!!!)

Mais bon une fois qu'on l'aura on sera comme des petis fous et on ne pensera plus à l'attente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Perso le 12 pouces que j'ai recu était au luxembourg également et à peine deux jours plus tard je l'ai reçu (en suisse) donc un peu de patience, juste encore un peu


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2003)

TNT: _Out for delivery_.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * TNT: Out for delivery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, content ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Alors, content ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui oui... Magnifique objet! Et l'emballage... j'en recommenderais un rien que pour le déballer!


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mai 2003)

Héhé, c'est vrai qu'il est superbe cet emballage.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2003)

Par contre, les traces de doigts sur la partie arrière... Aïe...


----------



## Garulfo (26 Mai 2003)

C'est vrai que c'est pas cool les traces de doigts à l'arrière, heureusement que j'ai le p'tit chiffon de mon iMac. Bien pratique pour ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faudrait presque se laver les mains avant chaque utilisation !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Onra (26 Mai 2003)

A la fin on s'y fait. Depuis plus d'un an j'ai pris l'habitude de lui faire la grande toilette tous les 1 à 2 mois. Du mirror formule inox que j'utilise sur le dos ET sur la façe avant....

C'est un p'tit truc à savoir pour que son iPod garde une peau de bébé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. En effet, le mirror contient des particules picro-abrasives qui éliminent les petites rayures ou griffes. Très pratique pour retrouver un écran nickel.

Je fais la même chose sur mon iBook maintenant !


----------



## Arthemus (26 Mai 2003)

Une vraie petite fée du logis


----------



## Garulfo (26 Mai 2003)

On se fait une réunion Stanhome prochainement ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Arthemus (26 Mai 2003)

Ok moi j'apporte aussi avec un gateau !!!
un applepie of course


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2003)

Vous savez quoi? C'est génial un iPod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelques remarques: la télécommande devrait avoir un petit écran... Ça n'est pas très pratique de naviguer à l'aveugle à travers des centaines, voire des milliers de chansons sans devoir sortir l'iPod... d'où l'inutilité de la télécommande dans ce cas précis. Elle reste un gadget pour passer d'une chanson à l'autre ou augmenter le volume par exemple.

Sinon, la qualité du son est très bonne. Je l'ai amené au boulot: «C'est quoi? Et ça marche sur PC?»... «Oui, soit avec le port FireWire ou USB 2.0»...


----------



## sylko (28 Mai 2003)

Tu pourras apprécier un excellent article, dimanche, dans le plus grand quotidien de Suisse romande.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Tu pourras apprécier un excellent article, dimanche, dans le plus grand quotidien de Suisse romande.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais voir ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon t'as reçu le tien?


A part ça, j'ai lu le *test* de MacGeneration sur l'iPod 10Go. Une phrase m'a étonné: «(...) En effet, répondant certainement en cela aux directives d'un texte de loi, Apple a pris soin de placer sur la tranche de l'appareil un très disgracieux autocollant rappelant la nécessité d'écouter la musique à un volume raisonnable. (...)». 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'ai pas eu droit à cet autocollant moi. Est-ce réservé à la France?


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais voir ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon t'as reçu le tien?


A part ça, j'ai lu le test de MacGeneration sur l'iPod 10Go. Une phrase m'a étonné: «(...) En effet, répondant certainement en cela aux directives d'un texte de loi, Apple a pris soin de placer sur la tranche de l'appareil un très disgracieux autocollant rappelant la nécessité d'écouter la musique à un volume raisonnable. (...)». 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'ai pas eu droit à cet autocollant moi. Est-ce réservé à la France? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas d'autocollant au Luxembourg non plus.


----------



## sylko (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais voir ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon t'as reçu le tien?


A part ça, j'ai lu le test de MacGeneration sur l'iPod 10Go. Une phrase m'a étonné: «(...) En effet, répondant certainement en cela aux directives d'un texte de loi, Apple a pris soin de placer sur la tranche de l'appareil un très disgracieux autocollant rappelant la nécessité d'écouter la musique à un volume raisonnable. (...)». 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'ai pas eu droit à cet autocollant moi. Est-ce réservé à la France? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non pas encore reçu, mais comme j'ai déjà eu le chance de déballer le 5 Gb il y a plus d'une année, je ne suis pas aussi impatient.
Mon 12 pouces me procure encore plein de satisfaction pour le moment.


----------



## melaure (29 Mai 2003)

Bon pour limiter le budget je crois que vais chercher les destockage de 10 Go ancienne gamme. 

Avez-vous vu des offres intéressantes ?


----------



## silirius (29 Mai 2003)

sur le refurb store. des 20go a 330 euro ....


----------



## melaure (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * sur le refurb store. des 20go a 330 euro ....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sauf qu'il faut répondre dans les 5 minutes sinon trop tard ...


----------



## c-66 (29 Mai 2003)

Je viens de recevoir le mien et y'a aussi cet autocollant sur la tronche, euh, tranche... d'ailleurs y'avait la même chose sur mon ancien 20 Go


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Sauf qu'il faut répondre dans les 5 minutes sinon trop tard ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ça devrait pas trop de poser trop de problèmes alors...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2003)

A nouveau un article élogieux sur l'iPod dans *Le Matin* d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## sylko (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * A nouveau un article élogieux sur l'iPod dans Le Matin d'aujourd'hui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je donne l'url exact, parce que ce site est tellement merdique, qu'on ne trouve jamais rien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Par ici! &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

Je donne l'url exact, parce que ce site est tellement merdique, qu'on ne trouve jamais rien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci... effectivement je n'ai pas trouvé l'article... Je suis tombé sur un lien, mais il fallait payer pour y accéder.


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Veejee:</font><hr /> * Je viens de recevoir le mien et y'a aussi cet autocollant sur la tronche, euh, tranche... d'ailleurs y'avait la même chose sur mon ancien 20 Go  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon je n'étais pas chaud pour faire la course sur l'AppleStore. J'ai donc profiter des destockage de Macway pour offrir un ancien iPod 10 Go (330 euros) à ma copine. Elle est ravie. Même si j'en avais déjà essayé, ce lecteur est bien sympa, et très vite rempli ...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2003)

Tout à l'heure chez Ardisson, Florent Pagny a parlé de l'iPod qu'il trouve génial... «On peut y mettre jusqu'à 3000 chansons» a-t-il dit...


----------

